# black/dark testicles



## supaman (Jul 4, 2007)

i have noticed that my year and half old maltese benji has black/very dark colored testicles. i couldn't find anything online or on here, anyone have any insight on what it could be? we are going to probably take him to the vet at the end of the week but thought maybe others had noticed this problem.
thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you scroll down to post #13, you'll have your answer. No need for a vet visit. It's normal.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...40&hl=halos


----------



## rebstill (Jul 4, 2007)

> i have noticed that my year and half old maltese benji has black/very dark colored testicles. i couldn't find anything online or on here, anyone have any insight on what it could be? we are going to probably take him to the vet at the end of the week but thought maybe others had noticed this problem.
> thanks[/B]


My dog is 2. His testicles are kind of freckeled. In the past few months he has been turning darker on his skin at other places. His tummy, his back, even in one of his ears. his hair is still white. My vet said it is normal.


----------

